# Too fat for Wii Fit! GRRRRRRRRRR!



## bexy (Apr 25, 2008)

So I recently started going to yoga classes and just love them. i am not tryin to lose any weight just relax, unwind etc.


So off the back of this i decided to purchase Wii fit. Got very excited about today, its release day and went to buy it this afternoon.


I didnt really look at it till i got it home as i knew george would have to set it up for me cos i am useless with things like that.

it says on the box that it has a maximum weight. 150kg or 23 stones. Ok, i thought so it wont be able to measure my weight and keep track of any loss or gain. but that ok as im not trying to lose weight, just getting it for the yoga and stretchy things.

So i get on the board. Giant red letters appear across the screen something like "OH DEAR SOMETHING APPEARS TO HAVE EXCEEDED MY MAXIMUM WEIGHT LIMIT I HAVE TO RESTART NOW" and the thing restarts. 

Ok i thought, was expecting it not to be able to weigh me i will just play the games.

But it wont let me, the same HUGE red letters appear on the screen each time you stand on the board. I am 4lbs heavier than its weight limit. i can easily stand on the board. i feel so mad, and a little stupid, for buying this bloody thing now. what the hell is wrong with nintendo?? why are they cutting out a huge section of the market?

george stepped on and it weighed him and did his BMI. it said he was perfect. BUT it then suggested he could try to drop one or 2 BMI points for extra "health"!!


WTF?!?! 

grrrrrrrrr im so mad, im buying a yoga dvd and listing the bloody thing on ebay.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

bex,

i would contact nintendo directly and get ALL OF YOUR MONEY BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

was there anything on the packaging that indicated a weight limit??? 

i went to the wiifit website for UK & IR - NO INDICATION OF A WEIGHT LIMIT AT THE SITE!!!!

even so - you should not have to take a financial hit cause wii has a weight limit!

i am unusually irritated by this...

i have spoken...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 25, 2008)

I knew it wouldn't hold me....things you have to stand on all have a weight limit...sad though cos some of it looks fun. Sorry you are only 4lbs away. You could play early in the morning before you body retains water? lol.

Seriously, I would get a refund...though if you opened it, I dunno if you can...and if the weight limit info was available...dunno if you can fight it. But GOOD LUCK!! I hope you get your money back!!


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 25, 2008)

That really sucks Bexy. I was really excited about getting a Wii, and possibly Wii Fit, but I'm probably going to be too fat for the stupid thing, considering my range of fluctuation is about 30-50 pounds (weird, I know). Grr. Thanks for warning us!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 25, 2008)

Eh, Wii Sports is more fun anyways... lol


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Apr 25, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> bex,
> 
> i would contact nintendo directly and get ALL OF YOUR MONEY BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



While it sucks that it doesn't work, they announced it had a 299 lb. weight limit back in October (though I'm sure many average consumers didn't have that advanced knowledge).

http://news.punchjump.com/article.php?id=4948


----------



## olwen (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah Bexy, I agree with Aris. You should totally write an angry but polite letter to them and demand a refund especially since part of their marketing campaign is that their game consoles are good workout tools. They will probably not only give you your money back, but they might give you a coupon for one of their other products.


----------



## Suze (Apr 25, 2008)

what a rude game! i would be terrified stepping on that thing and get a verdict. 

i highly doubt it would be anything positive!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 25, 2008)

To be fair to Nintendo, the package does clearly list the weight limit so you probably won't be able to take it back. Sorry.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Apr 25, 2008)

They do seem to be going for a profit on eBay tho, so I'd strike while the iron's hot:

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=wii+fit&category0=


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 25, 2008)

I find it odd that Nintendo PUT a weight limit on the thing...their hardware is LEGENDARY in terms of its sheer indestructability.

(Apart from the first non-Japan NES units that loaded like a VCR...the ones that most people probably remember...that design led to the hardware failures most experienced.)


----------



## Suze (Apr 25, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> *snip*
> (Apart from the first non-Japan NES units that loaded like a VCR...the ones that most people probably remember...that design led to the hardware failures most experienced.)



When i was little, I remember we had blow into the console and the game's opening to make them work after some use :blink:
Great memories, though...Ice Climber anyone?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 25, 2008)

susieQ said:


> When i was little, I remember we had blow into the console and the game's opening to make them work after some use :blink:
> Great memories, though...Ice Climber anyone?



Blowing usually wouldn't do you any good. The mechanical failure is caused by the damn retarded design. Every time you push down and click the cartridge in, it bent the connection pins inside the console, making the connection worse and easily ruined by dust or bumps to the console.

Near the end of the NES's life, they made a top-loading NES redesign ala SNES or Sega's Genesis.


----------



## bexy (Apr 26, 2008)

the weight limit is on the box, which i admit i didnt really notice till i got home. but i didnt think it would rule me out from all of the games, just from them being able to register and keep track of my weight/bmi which i didnt want anyways.

i just think it sucks. it takes georges weight fine and told him his bmi was perfect but still recommended this whole exercise programme, and yet wont recommend anything to me whose weight is clearly "too much".

and the way it was written in red letters across the screen just mortified me, even in front of george.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> the weight limit is on the box, which i admit i didnt really notice till i got home. but i didnt think it would rule me out from all of the games, just from them being able to register and keep track of my weight/bmi which i didnt want anyways.
> 
> i just think it sucks. it takes georges weight fine and told him his bmi was perfect but still recommended this whole exercise programme, and yet wont recommend anything to me whose weight is clearly "too much".
> 
> and the way it was written in red letters across the screen just mortified me, even in front of george.


Awwww man mate! That sucks! One of my friends recently bought one and has suggested we all get together for a laugh on it.....I think I shall be conviniently skipping that evening! Im about 20stone 5lbs'ish but I dont think I wanna take the risk of the *BIG RED LETTERS!*


----------



## Friday (Apr 26, 2008)

Close the curtains and play nekid and barefoot Bex. Most of us wear four or five pounds of clothes anyway and it'll make George a happy man.


----------



## Melian (Apr 26, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Blowing usually wouldn't do you any good. The mechanical failure is caused by the damn retarded design. Every time you push down and click the cartridge in, it bent the connection pins inside the console, making the connection worse and easily ruined by dust or bumps to the console.
> 
> Near the end of the NES's life, they made a top-loading NES redesign ala SNES or Sega's Genesis.



Off topic for one second:

If your NES pins are busted beyond repair, you can still find combination top-loading NES/SNES systems all over the place. They came out several years ago and are compatible with most games.

*returns to thread*


----------



## IrishBard (Apr 26, 2008)

ok, why have Wii fit?

get a refund and get a better game... a party game, maybe, like SSBB or Mario kart Wii,


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 26, 2008)

IrishBard said:


> ok, why have Wii fit?
> 
> get a refund and get a better game... a party game, maybe, like SSBB or Mario kart Wii,




I got mario kart and I love it Though it is hard to play with wii remotes.


----------



## Keb (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm disappointed that they put that low of a weight limit on it. I love my Wii games and thought this wasn't a bad idea.

But that's okay. DDR is better, and doesn't have a limit. Yay!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2008)

Why do I suddenly want to buy one, wait til the red letters come up, and then jump up and down on it til it's destroyed?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 27, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I got mario kart and I love it Though it is hard to play with wii remotes.



From what I've read you can play it with the classic controller or the Gamecube controller if don't want to use that ridiculous snap on Wii Wheel thing.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 27, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> From what I've read you can play it with the classic controller or the Gamecube controller if don't want to use that ridiculous snap on Wii Wheel thing.




oh...you can, lol, trust me....it's the only way wii play it hardi har har. To be honest I didn't give it a try with the wii remote...but I know how terrible I am at wii play games with it...so I said sod it.


----------



## bexy (Apr 27, 2008)

well i got mario kart too lol, makes me dizzy but i play using the wheel!


----------



## IrishBard (Apr 27, 2008)

I use the Wii remote and nun-chuck, but i mainly play it on the bikes...

I don't know, there is something incredibly wrong about driving a bike with the wheel, and its much easier to pick up tricks and wheelies on the Wii remote. 

maybe We should have a competition online?


----------



## Television Man (Apr 28, 2008)

...the hell is wrong with you people!
I'm MORTIFIED!
On one hand, you have Wii Fit. A game that involves a scale.
On the other hand? There's Brawl. A game that involves a nunchuck. A game in which a mutant rat can electrocute a giant ape. A game in fact, that's built WITHOUT the normal "move the wiimote onscreen" functions, just so you can juke and jive your controls around in classic Nintendo style.
To repeat...
On one hand, a scale. On the other, pure, concentrated awesome.
Screw the scale, beat up an electromouse today!


----------



## Tad (Apr 28, 2008)

Bexie;

Have you looked through the instructions to see if there is a feature to 'calibrate' the scale (i.e. adjust the settings)? Maybe not, but there might be. If there is, see if you can fudge it enough that you could use it.

If not, also look if if says something along the lines of 'when you start the game make sure nothing is on the pad', which would probably means that it sets it to zero at that point. In this case if you stuck something ~10 pounds on it (a stack of books, a few big water bottles), it might read everything that much lower, which would put you into its range.

Of course, either of those solutions would only let you use it, not change its stupid snotty attitude, so no doubt it would be telling you to immediately lose two hundred pounds else you'll drop dead tomorrow, or something equally useful


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> So i get on the board. Giant red letters appear across the screen something like "OH DEAR SOMETHING APPEARS TO HAVE EXCEEDED MY MAXIMUM WEIGHT LIMIT I HAVE TO RESTART NOW" and the thing restarts.
> 
> george stepped on and it weighed him and did his BMI. it said he was perfect. BUT it then suggested he could try to drop one or 2 BMI points for extra "health"!!



That machine sounds like a cheeky bitch!
I mean, it even had the gall to tell George to lose weight! That guy's nearly as skinny as me!:shocked:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry, about stupid way, it enforces the weight limit. It sounds like it would have been fun.

I would try to return it, if you can't sell it on Ebay!


----------



## pagan22 (May 1, 2008)

I'm the queen of complaint letters to companies. I hope you write to them directly stating your dissatisfaction and request an immediate refund.


----------



## GWARrior (May 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> When i was little, I remember we had blow into the console and the game's opening to make them work after some use :blink:
> Great memories, though...Ice Climber anyone?



It got to the point where my brother used another game cartridge and 2 playing cards to get it to work! We beat the crap out of the poor console.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 2, 2008)

CG_8 said:


> I'm the queen of complaint letters to companies. I hope you write to them directly stating your dissatisfaction and request an immediate refund.



This would work if they didn't have the weight limit advisement on the actual product.


----------



## bexy (May 3, 2008)

indeed a complaint letter is in progress, although i know the weight limit is stated, im just generally moaning at them for discrimination lol.

BUT i sold it on ebay for a £20 profit yey!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> BUT i sold it on ebay for a £20 profit yey!



There you go. Seriously, Wii Fit sucks. Now you can go buy a real game.


----------



## pagan22 (May 4, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This would work if they didn't have the weight limit advisement on the actual product.



Yes, I know. But you can raise a big ruckus and the company will most likely take the product back and give your money back as well. 

Whenever I'm dissatisifed with something whether it's general merchandise or a food product, I contact the company and I always get my money back.

But I'm glad she was able to sell it at a profit. 20 pounds is like $40 or more.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I got mario kart and I love it Though it is hard to play with wii remotes.


Get a game cube remote, apparently they work? idk.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 7, 2008)

Another reason to dislike Wii Fit. 

The Wii Fit software, I refuse to call it a game because it isn't, apparently told a ten year old girl that is 4' 9" that she was over weight at 84 pounds. 

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=188381


----------



## Liss (May 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> When i was little, I remember we had blow into the console and the game's opening to make them work after some use :blink:
> Great memories, though...Ice Climber anyone?



I did that all the time with my n64 and gameboys- I told my siblings I had the magic breath


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Bexy! 
At least you got to sell it.

Still, that makes me go all kinds of rage, we should travel to Nintendo's headquarters and like knock over trash cans and hit things with baseball bats, whilst grrrring at the top of our lungs, naturally.

I sorta saw that game as a snobbish concept anyway.


----------



## FreneticFang (May 8, 2008)

Friday said:


> Close the curtains and play nekid and barefoot Bex. Most of us wear four or five pounds of clothes anyway and it'll make George a happy man.




I'm with this one. XD


----------



## bexy (May 8, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> I'm with this one. XD



lol tried it  still too heavy


----------



## bexy (May 8, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Another reason to dislike Wii Fit.
> 
> The Wii Fit software, I refuse to call it a game because it isn't, apparently told a ten year old girl that is 4' 9" that she was over weight at 84 pounds.
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=188381



this is another point i didnt really think of. how will it affect people who think of themselves as fit and healthy, if the little line moves up to overweight or worse still OBESE..... it told george he was a perfect weight but should still aim to lower his bmi 2 points..

edit-i just read the comments alongside this article, one told of a bulimic lady who was classed as underweight on wii fit, yet still given a weight loss goal. the woman now tortures herself to reach said goals. shocking. im so glad this is all coming out as i was feeling really bad about not being able to use the "game", but it sounds like its unhealthy, mentally.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 8, 2008)

Wii Fit is the antithesis of a video game, and I reccomend against buying it at all.

Buy a real game or something. Or do some yoga.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 9, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> But it wont let me, the same HUGE red letters appear on the screen each time you stand on the board. I am 4lbs heavier than its weight limit. i can easily stand on the board. i feel so mad, and a little stupid, for buying this bloody thing now. what the hell is wrong with nintendo?? why are they cutting out a huge section of the market?


seems that way. this seems to say "we don't want fatties playing our games."
this is why i don't support their "casual gaming" agenda.
appeal to the lowest common denominator, and alienate as many people as you can in the process.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 9, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> lol tried it  still too heavy


we here at Dims don't mind so much. :happy:


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 9, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Wii Fit is the antithesis of a video game, and I reccomend against buying it at all.



Exactly! 

Don't buy this over priced piece of crap software with it's gimmick board. Get a REAL game. Like Mario Galaxy or Mario Kart or Smash Bros or Metroid Corruption (which is by far the best game on the Wii). Whatever you get just do yourself a favor and get a real game.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 10, 2008)

Yeah, I love Nintendo and Shigeru Miyamoto (the creator of Donkey Kong, Super Mario, and this thing), but I'd never buy this, mostly because it's $90 for a damn scale with a little game. And fair warning to all: it is weight-loss focused, so if that's not a priority for you, then double don't-buy.


----------



## Suze (May 10, 2008)

Liss said:


> I did that all the time with my n64 and gameboys- I told my siblings I had the magic breath


i can't remember if i was the best blower or not:blink:


what annoys me is that the game is such a huge success...i was at a friends house last weekend and they were like " ohoooho we have to get the wii fit, but its sold out everywhere!" :doh:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 10, 2008)

I guess ninty only made it for fitness freaks which sucks on their part although if you complain loudly enough I bet they'd make a special board, seeing as I'm pretty sure the advert I saw on telly last night said something like gaming for everyone which is usually their ethos


----------



## bexy (May 10, 2008)

i dont even know why i bought it lol, just a bit of a nintendo addict and had heard that other wii games in the future would need the balance board, wii ski, rayman rabbits 3 etc. 

but it isnt a game, youre all right, its a piece of crap lol!


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2008)

You can play DDR with no clothes or shoes on, make vids of it and sell them on your site. That way you can MAKE money from your video games. You also wouldn't have to worry about choice of background music either.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm no longer surprised about the weight limit, I've been in Japan three days now and I've seen one fat girl and only a few fat dudes (except for sumo on telly)


----------



## goodthings (Dec 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> So I recently started going to yoga classes and just love them. i am not tryin to lose any weight just relax, unwind etc.
> 
> 
> So off the back of this i decided to purchase Wii fit. Got very excited about today, its release day and went to buy it this afternoon.
> ...



crappy, i saw a commercial tonight for the wii fit and was thinking of getting one to try yoga. thanks for the post though so now I will not waste my money


----------



## duhast234 (Dec 2, 2008)

The Damn thing called me Obese. My BMI was unhealthy, though my body fat is quite low. Nintendo Wii can suck my dick.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 2, 2008)

duhast234 said:


> The Damn thing called me Obese. My BMI was unhealthy, though my body fat is quite low. Nintendo Wii can suck my dick.



That is the fault of BMI. It simply calculates your weight to height, not what the weight is comprised of. It makes no alterations for muscle versus fat.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 2, 2008)

duhast234 said:


> Nintendo Wii can suck my dick.



No, it actually can't, unless your dick is small enough to fit into the controller ports.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> No, it actually can't, unless your dick is small enough to fit into the controller ports.



time for some rule 34?


----------



## the hanging belly (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats totally stupid. I'm getting a wii for christmas and all my friends think its fantastic, but now I know about the weight limit theres no point. I'm in the weight limit by 12kg right now, but hopefully that won't stay that way for long and I'm not willing to waste my money on this crap.

Part of the reason I like video games is because it allows me to be lazy, this goes against everything video games stand for


----------



## bexy (Dec 3, 2008)

the hanging belly said:


> Thats totally stupid. I'm getting a wii for christmas and all my friends think its fantastic, but now I know about the weight limit theres no point. I'm in the weight limit by 12kg right now, but hopefully that won't stay that way for long and I'm not willing to waste my money on this crap.
> 
> Part of the reason I like video games is because it allows me to be lazy, this goes against everything video games stand for





missaf said:


> Wii is a great system for having real life friends over to play games. It's a social gaming system. I use Wii boxing for my aerobic exercise three or four times a week, 55 minutes of sweating and using my whole body for a workout. It's fun, too! My son and I play Guitar Hero 3 in fierce competition and he plays Spiderman with a fervor that gets him off the chair and jumping and breaking a sweat, too.
> 
> Wii Fit is only a component of gaming on a Wii. Don't count it out because of the fit board.



I agree with missaf. The Wii is an awesome console, its really only Wii Fit that I can't use, or any games that require the balance board. Its still worth getting a Wii!!


----------



## Duniwin (Dec 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> No, it actually can't, unless your dick is small enough to fit into the controller ports.



With the rate they are inventing new controllers, wii remote, zapper, wheel, etc. it is only a matter of time until Nintendo or some third party invents a way to play wii with your penis.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 4, 2008)

I reallllllllly wish I could use Wii Fit. It looks awesome, and my friend has one. She offered to let me use it.. but, I turned her down, as I weigh too much. Disappointing though - she really likes it!


----------

